# Does Anyone Else Think Laura Greene is Hot?



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Am I the only person around here who thinks Laura Greene - host of National Geographic Today - is nice on the eyes? While I like National Geographic Today, she makes it immensely more watchable.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

She's kinda cute. But hot...?

You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## american_2000 (May 17, 2003)

She's alright.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

I wouldn't kick her out of bed, but we could all do better.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Too skinny for me. I like some meat on my woman.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

She's cute, voice and personality could be a swing vote in either direction.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eyedox _
> *I wouldn't kick her out of bed, but we could all do better.  *


If I did, I'd jump her on the floor :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

She looks like Ricki Lake if she lost 150 lbs.

I vote not hot.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

She ain't no Tanya Memme!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hot! Hot! Hot!

Yo quiro Laura Greene

She was a smolderinging ice queen on BBC news, but NGC has brought out the latent animal in her. Oh, how I love nature!


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Plain Jane to me...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Plain Jane or 'diamond in the rough'?

In my worldly experience, beauty queens may look good in the parlor, but are lackluster in other rooms of the house, if you get my drift.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Man, you are such a pervert


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by JBKing _
> She ain't no Tanya Memme!_











Tanya Memme

At least Laura Greene doesn't look like she's been rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Damn!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Take your pick!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe it's the combination of the accent, brains, smile, and the fact that she seems to like science as much as I do that does something for me. True, she is no Tanya Memme, but I can only watch so many hours of Directv News on channel 201. She looks eerily familiar every 30 minutes or so 

And to answer a previous comment, I work in a National Guard armory full of Army guys, so no, I don't get out much


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

She is not HOT HOT HOT but not bad either. Tonya looks a lot better.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *
> And to answer a previous comment, I work in a National Guard armory full of Army guys, so no, I don't get out much  *


That explains alot.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *And to answer a previous comment, I work in a National Guard armory full of Army guys, so no, I don't get out much  *


Are you sure deep down this conversation isn't really about Vin Diesel


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Tanya is MUCH hotter than Marnie Brooks or whomever the spokeswoman is now for Dish... I'll bet Charlie's 'in negotiations' with D* to get her over to Dish


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Laura is cute and innocent but...
Brooke Burke the former host of 'Wild On E!' is...
HOT and SEXY! 
http://www.1brookeburke.com/pic18.shtml
...oops; pic didn't work. 
Might be good for me.
I'm sure _someone_ would have complained.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Links to the pics are okay but just be careful where this thread is going. Thanks.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

:righton:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Someone fixed my link. 
Thanks!
She's hot..........
No doubt!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like those lollipops won't float on their own. 

Oh my!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Just goes to prove that there are other beautiful gals other than Tonya.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Out of all the female Talking Heads out there, THIS is the one that gets you to start a post?

I can't say too much though, I'm smitten with the host from the World Poker Tour on the Travel Channel:

http://www.playwinningpoker.com/articles/mz/hosts.html


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob,
I'm with you . Wow !


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *Out of all the female Talking Heads out there, THIS is the one that gets you to start a post?
> 
> I can't say too much though, I'm smitten with the host from the World Poker Tour on the Travel Channel:
> ...


Bob, I would appreciate a little warning about the content on that link, I just opened it up at work. Lucky for me, it's lunchtime and everyone's gone.

Thanks.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Company firewall stopped me!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, but can she cook and hold her own in a discussion of quantum mechanics?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The originator of this thread has requested it to be closed. I agree. Sorry guys.


----------

